# molly baby fish help now



## pj1218 (Jun 11, 2011)

hi i just got back from the store and i go to look at my tank and their are molly babies ( only 2 the rest must of been eaten  ) and i wanted to keep them but i didnt know how to and i need to know now. can i keep them in a fish bowl temporarily untill i can get something else and if i cant what do i keep them in and do they need a filter while their babies and what do they need i know they need their own tank and special food but what else? thanks for the help i really wanna keeps these :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

I had success raising my molly babies (fry) in another small tank with a small filter. Really small flow for the first while since they are so small. If in another tank then start that tank with some water from the other tank as to not shock them too much. But another option which I also tried with success when my other tank was in use is a breeder box. It's a small clear plastic box that hangs or floats at the top of the regular tank. It's a good option because you don't need another tank, filter, light, etc. 

Also you can either get some fry food or grind up some regular food to a fine powder. Either one worked for me. The first week or so I only needed finely ground food. Then I had a little less ground the next week and a little less the week after. And then finally they are old enough to eat regular food. 

That's about it. Just keep them safe in the other tank or breeder box and feed them a 2-3 times a day. As long as they are healthy it's fun to watch them grow. They will take on personalities and colors and you'll learn a lot over all about fish.

Good luck. Post your progress.


----------



## Hansolo (Sep 10, 2010)

A breeder box works great and it keeps the current down for feeding. Another feeding idea I use is a syringe. Use some aquarium water in a shot glass, add your ground food and suck it all up. Then squirt it in the water slowly about 1/2 an inch below the surface in a breeder box. When I have large amounts of fry in there own tank I put the syringe very close to the school before I squeeze it so I know the food gets near the fish. I turn the filters off during feeding as well so the food doesn't disappear in current before the fry can get it. If you decide to keep them in the yank there in you can buy s sponge that goes on your filter intake tube to prevent fry from getting sucked up. Hope this helps, best of luck


----------



## and989 (Feb 29, 2012)

i dont know what to do my baby black mollys are dieing this would be the 2nd day i had them and only 7 left what sould i do


----------

